# New Item Chariot Head lights from JAI



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello all,

Just to let you know the I have custom Head lights for the Moebius Chariot.

This will be ready for shipment soon. What this includes are the bezel and lens in clear resin. the LED's are a unique shape to accommodate the bezel. 

As with all our products the LED"s are pre-wire and comes with battery clip and switch. There is a small foil to enhance the trim ring.

www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

It just keeps getting better and better...

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Ooooh I want I want I want


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds sweet and easy to install!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like them!
How much are those puppies going for?

.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Check his site for prices. The products that are listed have prices. I didn't see the PE set for the Chariot on you site yet Gil, but I did see the Pod thrusters and the Chariot lights. You've got them listed as being available Nov. 28!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I see the PE set and the other bits on the site now. But when I try to order, I get right through to near the end and the shopping system tells me 

"Products marked with *** dont exist in desired quantity in our stock.
Please alter the quantity of products marked with (***), Thank you"

Also, the notice:

This product will be in stock on Friday 28 November, 2008.

Is still there on product.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Ignatz said:


> I see the PE set and the other bits on the site now. But when I try to order, I get right through to near the end and the shopping system tells me
> 
> "Products marked with *** dont exist in desired quantity in our stock.
> Please alter the quantity of products marked with (***), Thank you"
> ...


Hi, Ignatz

We do have it in stock I figure there is a software glitch I have to let the webmaster know what is going on But I have them ready to go. Try again I will put a set aside for you if it still happens PM me with a way to get a hold of you and we will take it from there.

Gil


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Ahhh! No dice Gil. It looks like the PE set is going through, but system still says the headlights and Pod rockets won't be available until Nov. 28 and it wants me to adjust the shopping cart.

Um. I don't know. I'll PM you my info.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Gilusions said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just to let you know the I have custom Head lights for the Moebius Chariot.
> 
> ...


Gil --

I've never seen LED's like these before -- what are they exactly?

--Henry


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

g_xii said:


> Gil --
> 
> I've never seen LED's like these before -- what are they exactly?
> 
> --Henry



Henry,

There are a hole in the the end of them so that the back of the bezel will fit snug and fit like a shoe.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Gilusions said:


> Henry,
> 
> There are a hole in the the end of them so that the back of the bezel will fit snug and fit like a shoe.


Really? That's pretty cool -- I'll be in touch!

--Henry


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I prefer things to fit like a glove, but I suppose a shoe will do.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I prefer things to fit like a glove, but I suppose a shoe will do.


Lou --

It's all relative, isn't it? I mean, you would not want a shoe to fit like a glove, would you? I'd rather a shoe fit like a shoe. For consistancy, if nothing else .... 

--Henry


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

well Henry,
now that you mention it, I seem to remember those socks that had individual toes sewn into them... so you could say that those socks fit like a glove..

on the "lighter" side (see what I did there?..it a post about lighting... I made a funny)

I just got my paws on a set of these and I'll be posting the pics as I build

(rubs hands together manaically...)


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> well Henry,
> now that you mention it, I seem to remember those socks that had individual toes sewn into them... so you could say that those socks fit like a glove..


I humbly consede. I have been bested. 

--Henry :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

but on the other hand, how dramatic would it be waiting for the other sock to drop?


----------

